# My 6913 is coming along



## papa-roe (Nov 12, 2017)

I've spent some time, off and on, over the last week cleaning, lubing, painting and reassembling my 6913 lathe. I have to re-attach the gear chart and some badges. I took the vari speed components completely off because I don't have all the parts, parts are expensive and I have the VFD for controlling speed. I now have a handy spot to put my cutting oil, lubes, coffee or what have you. I painted the webbing red to add some color. I mixed Rustoleum leather brown, forest green (1/2 cup each) and a quart of smoke grey and came up with an almost perfect match with the original color of the lathe. It is a little darker than original, but when viewing live it has a hint of the green and brown undertones.


----------



## Dhector (Nov 12, 2017)

Looking very good!!!!!!


----------



## papa-roe (Nov 12, 2017)

I now have a more intimate knowledge of the inner workings of my lathe.


----------



## Dhector (Nov 12, 2017)

In this pic where i circled it, mine has a lever and a "Forward, Off, Reverse" plate above it. Im pretty sure its for the rotation of the spindle and chuck but mine is disconnected internally(since it has the VFD to do that function) My question is did you remove it and plug the hole? Or was it that way when you got the machine? If you did it can you take a pic of how it was done? I may get rid of mine. It gets in the way of where my pepsi sits


----------



## papa-roe (Nov 12, 2017)

Dhector said:


> In this pic where i circled it, mine has a lever and a "Forward, Off, Reverse" plate above it. Im pretty sure its for the rotation of the spindle and chuck but mine is disconnected internally(since it has the VFD to do that function) My question is did you remove it and plug the hole? Or was it that way when you got the machine? If you did it can you take a pic of how it was done? I may get rid of mine. It gets in the way of where my pepsi sits
> 
> 
> View attachment 246665


I just took the handle and the badge off and I took the drum switch off of the back. There are sealed bushings that the shaft rotate in and keeps the oil from leaking. That is the shaft sticking out. I am going to mount the remote to my VFD horizontally right there. I drilled a hole in the back of my box (clumsily) to go over the shaft and I will attach it to the head stock with short self tapping screws. I may clean the badge and fix my hack job while taking it off and use it on my remote.


----------



## papa-roe (Nov 12, 2017)

I am expecting 10 feet of 18/7 shielded wire from McMaster Carr tomorrow. So that may be mounted on the lathe this week.


----------

